# No Longer Single



## Artemis (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes ladies, sadly I am now taken...well not so much as sadly but as awesomely 
Shes great, green eyes, beautiful, and a lot of fun.
Hehe shes liked me for a while, and there was me liking someone else who didnt turn out to be who I thought they were...its funny really...how did I not notice this girl?
Well luckily I did notice that I really liked her aswell in time, and managed to ask her out before other people did, which I can imagine happening.
So heres to lucky me! W0000T!


----------



## Alison (Jul 11, 2005)

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Corry (Jul 11, 2005)

WAY TO GO ARTYMIS!!!!!


----------



## terri (Jul 11, 2005)

See?   :heart:    Just a matter of time. :goodvibe:


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 11, 2005)

Are those the only details you are going to share?  Come on, spill it.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 11, 2005)

ohhh... and I am still single :/ 
but... congrats Arti  I am proud of you


----------



## ThatCameraThingy (Jul 11, 2005)

ahhh , when your young and in love.

sigh !

No really, hey man happy for you, post a pic!!

enjoy , life is wonderfull when your in love.

married for 6 and half years now , and still love my wife to bits.

Enjoy, and greetings to the new lady.

Hanno


----------



## Scurra (Jul 11, 2005)

Way to go Arty, it seems you have more luck than me.. if you find yourself at a loose end anytime you can try and hook me up as well  

Forget Hitch we have Arty: Love doctor.


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 11, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> its funny really...how did I not notice this girl?



It's funny how sometimes love strikes when (and where) we're not looking for it. Congrats Arty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 11, 2005)

Love tends to sneak up on you like a thief in the night.


----------



## ferny (Jul 11, 2005)

Bollocks. Another hot stud off the market. 
*dives into his ice-cream* 



Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 11, 2005)

I may be spying on you two.....


----------



## Artemis (Jul 11, 2005)

LOl COW, thanks everyone, really appreciate it all...and a lot of you have gone with a lot of my girl probs to be honest.
Ill try to get a photo, but she may be camera shy, I have yet to test that theory, but I hope not...atleast I have someone to go shooting with now


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 11, 2005)

Yesh Arty well done matey! 

We want pics!


----------



## photong (Jul 11, 2005)

Wow! Awesome! I suppose we won't be seeing you around as often as we'd like  Have fun! 

P.s. give her presents  girls usually like that.


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 11, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> P.s. give her presents  girls usually like that.



Avoid Jewellery shops, they're expensive!


----------



## Meysha (Jul 11, 2005)

Awwwwww that's so cool! I can't wait to hear the stories from your dates, first kiss... ahhhhh. Unless.... you haven't already made out with her have you? Awwwww.
I remember my first make out session with Adrian.... we were watching Fight Club. hehehe ... Dan, Can I suggest choosing a slightly more romantic video. ;-)


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jul 12, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ohhh... and I am still single :/



With someone as beautiful as you I find that hard to believe 


And Arty, congrats bro!


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> I remember my first make out session with Adrian.... we were watching Fight Club. hehehe ... Dan, Can I suggest choosing a slightly more romantic video. ;-)


The more I hear about you two the more I worry. Your kids are gonna pop out with tattoo's and guns or something. :crazy:


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> The more I hear about you two the more I worry. Your kids are gonna pop out with tattoo's and guns or something. :crazy:



I'm surprised they aren't making bars of soap out of human fat yet!


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

Actually... thinking about it, a non romantic movie would be good for a make out session. Coz you don't have to live up to the romantic expectations that the movie makes. 
And with fight club, you get two sexy guys to make out with! Tyler and Jack! Mmmm...
Plus the girl can cuddle when she gets scared or winces... see there is a method to my madness!


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2005)

They use that when they make the expolsives. :crazy:


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Actually... thinking about it, a non romantic movie would be good for a make out session. Coz you don't have to live up to the romantic expectations that the movie makes.
> And with fight club, you get two sexy guys to make out with! Tyler and Jack! Mmmm...
> Plus the girl can cuddle when she gets scared or winces... see there is a method to my madness!


Still want to see me kick Brads arse? I could so take him! :mrgreen:


****e, he's not gonna see this, is he? :shock: 




:mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I'm surprised they aren't making bars of soap out of human fat yet!


Actually, I do have a soft spot for nice fancy soaps. That shop, Zonky Plonky, makes really great soaps!

"And we'll sell their fat arses back to them!"   Yeah!


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Still want to see me kick Brads arse? I could so take him!


You dirty dirty boy!

Just remember one thing.... lube.


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2005)

If I use lube when I kick his arse I could end up with a new slipper. Not a wise thing to do. Not unless there were two Mr Pitts. That way I'd have a pair.


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah!!! and then you could have two Edward Norton Gloves!!!


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2005)

I'll stop the conversation here I think. If it goes on much longer I'd be up to my elbows in it...


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

Good idea. It's tricky to clean out under your fingernails.

Sorry Dan, maybe Fight Club isn't the best idea, maybe if she's a little quirky but yeah.. ah well. Good luck.

 Just talking to Adrian, he suggested renting "Balls of Thunder".... please ignore him.


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 12, 2005)

How about 'The Cider House Rules'


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2005)

For the first time you could always watch Gone In 60 Seconds.



Oh, that was horrible, wasn't it. The film was crap to. :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

Ferny stop retelling your own experiences. :shock:


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2005)

Nah, mine is best told with The Quick And The Dead.
Mmmm..... grannies.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jul 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Nah, mine is best told with The Quick And The Dead.
> Mmmm..... grannies.


 
Gross man!:er: 

Nice to hear romance is blooming for you anyway Arty!  But remember, no matter who the woman is, they all fart in bed after the first few months!


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

That is so wrong. 

I dunno what my 'movie' would be... apart from Fight Club.    Maybe.... Saving Ryan's Private.


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 12, 2005)

Blackhawk Down


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Gross man!:er:
> 
> Nice to hear romance is blooming for you anyway Arty!  But remember, no matter who the woman is, they all fart in bed after the first few months!


Are you suggesting he watch Backdraft and Days Of Thunder then?


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

So are _you_ the blackhawk going down or is _little you_ the black hawk?


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

*"Balls of Thunder!!!"* not days.

HMV in the mall in Brisbane have heaps of copies left.... about 50 copies. Saw them in the discount bins. Looks like a very entertaining movie.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jul 12, 2005)

Backdraft!  


Hope none of them smoke in bed!..................


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> So are _you_ the blackhawk going down or is _little you_ the black hawk?


Maybe he prefers pillows stuffed with feathers (down). Perhaps he's a bit on the posh side and only accepts pillows with hawk feathers, and only black ones at that. And, he could like them so he could have a tendancy to bite them..... 
:twisted:


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> *"Balls of Thunder!!!"* not days.
> 
> HMV in the mall in Brisbane have heaps of copies left.... about 50 copies. Saw them in the discount bins. Looks like a very entertaining movie.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099371/

Now stop being dirty. It's not becoming of a young lady such as yourself.  :greenpbl:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jul 12, 2005)

Whats all this about pillows?


He's got a girlfriend now..............:heart:


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

Ferny's just telling us about how Xmetal likes the pillows.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jul 12, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Ferny's just telling us about how Xmetal likes the pillows.


 
Must have been a private discussion between Ferny and Xmetal! 
Wonder how that came about!


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

Hmmm I think they must've had a private viewing... you know like a tupperware party... but with fluffy, feather pillows. ;-)


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jul 12, 2005)

Anne Summers party with down!


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 12, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> So are _you_ the blackhawk going down or is _little you_ the black hawk?



I was making movie recommendations!!

I walk away from this topic for 10mins and it gets FUBAR'd!!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jul 12, 2005)

Trying to get this back on topic again now! (and out of the gutter!)


So Artemis, will you be taking her out on a special date to the cinema then?


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2005)

And if so, what film are you planning on seeing? :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

As your relationship moves along... you won't be wanting to go and see the latest cool awesome movie.... you'll wanna go see the dodgiest movie that _noone_ goes to see.

hehehe. That's fun. Whole cinema to yourselves.... now i wonder what you could do there. Mmmmm............

So have you picked a wedding location yet?
Babies names?

(You're probably wishing right now you didn't tell us.... well... didn't tell me at least ey.)


----------



## Rob (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice one Arty. Don't forget to exercise patience if you go and see a film. "Who's that man?", "What's he doing?" every two seconds.... women eh? JUST WATCH THE FILM! Lol. Don't try that cheesy move of yawning, stretching and putting your arms around her either! Or the willy in the popcorn joke - they don't like that. 

Rob


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 12, 2005)

Scurra said:
			
		

> Way to go Arty, it seems you have more luck than me.. if you find yourself at a loose end anytime you can try and hook me up as well
> 
> Forget Hitch we have Arty: Love doctor.



so you are single Scurra?... that's interesting.... hmmm....


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 12, 2005)

Dan, don't listen to Vicky and Peter... they are messing here... just take your girl and see Madagascar  and enjoy it


----------



## photong (Jul 12, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Avoid Jewellery shops, they're expensive!



That's right. Small steps. Start at the trinket machine in your local Mall 

I'm not even into jewlerly, but I get it anyway lol



			
				robhesketh said:
			
		

> Nice one Arty. Don't forget to exercise patience if you go and see a film. "Who's that man?", "What's he doing?" every two seconds.... women eh? JUST WATCH THE FILM! Lol.
> Rob


 
 I'm sorry  I do that.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 12, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Awwwwww that's so cool! I can't wait to hear the stories from your dates, first kiss... ahhhhh. Unless.... you haven't already made out with her have you? Awwwww.
> I remember my first make out session with Adrian.... we were watching Fight Club. hehehe ... Dan, Can I suggest choosing a slightly more romantic video. ;-)



Well..I eh...umm...hehe I dont kiss and tell 

Ill pm yah Meysha 

As for the movie recenmondations...now im scared! not sure what you guys expective of me....lolll..
But as I post this weve been out 1 day and 1 hour  so gimme a chance! lol

Hmm...all these ideas...sad fact is she goin on holls and wont see her for two weeks now....aww nuggets....


----------



## Corry (Jul 12, 2005)

Hmmm...my first make out session with Erik was during The Matrix 2.  I think I still haven't seen that whole movie.


----------



## kelox (Jul 12, 2005)

Congrats Arty, love is strange.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 12, 2005)

How do you define make out?


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2005)

That's a barbeque, isn't it? :scratch:


----------



## Traci (Jul 12, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> How do you define make out?



I never really understood that one either... :er: 

Anyways, congrats. You'll have a blast  when she gets back!


----------



## Artemis (Jul 12, 2005)

hehe thanks...miss her already.
We were walking holding hands around and all and I already miss her...


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 12, 2005)

Congrats Dan! :thumbsup:


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

To me, A make out ... or also commonly referred to as "a make out session"... is just a lot of kissing and no further. You'd go to the movies to 'make out'.... coz you can't really do anything else in the movies. 

Also, newer relationships tend to 'make out' more than more established relationships. I reckon it's because the new ones are still scared and that's all they're gonna to with each other. Once you're relationship is moving along nicely and you're doing other stuff... you forget to have make out sessions coz you wanna do the other stuff.

Don't worry dan, we're just mucking around here... and we've probably stressed you a little too much. Sorry bout that. Just take it easy, do what feels right and talk talk talk to her if she does something you don't understand.

You know, I actually love those first bumbling, oops, ouch, giggle first weeks or months of a relationship. You're always on edge to see if you've done something wrong but just relax and enjoy it. Once you're with someone with a while you start to miss the little 'rush' of adrenaline when they're about to kiss you that you get when you're first together. But at least then, the 'rush' and fear of everything you do is replaced by understanding, love and i guess a feeling of 'I don't care what he/she thinks about what I'm about to do coz it'll either be a) fun; b) just the way I am. Does that make sense.? meh.... I'm all lovey dovey now so I can't think straight. You're probably a bit like that too right now aren't ya! Feels great doesn't it!


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 12, 2005)

Making out = Canoodleing (sp)

Arty you'll find that the first 3 months are the most interesting and probably the most difficult - basically i'd call it the 'adjustment' period because you're getting used to being in a relationship and singledom is a thing of the past. I found the hardest thing in the 3 month period when my relationship was taking off wasn't anything involving canoodling or holding hands out in public, Meeting the parents was the hardest bit!  But if you keep your head on and be yourself they'll probably end up loving you. 

...and never take Pete or Vicky seriously because they'll always lead you astray.


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey!!! Ian that's not very nice. :-(       ;-)


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 12, 2005)

Truth hurts doesn't it? :twisted:


----------



## Meysha (Jul 12, 2005)

Well the first time it does.    :blushing:


----------



## mygrain (Jul 12, 2005)

Heh. ^^^freaks^^^

congrats arty!!! I think the best relationships I've had, including the one I'm currently in(10years), have found me and the worst have always been the ones I pushed or tried too hard. Just remember to RELAX, be YOURSELF, and don't rush into saying I LOVE YOU no matter how right it feels...keep this stuff in mind and things will be just peachy. Good luck bro!! WOOOTTT!!!!


----------



## ferny (Jul 13, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> ...and never take Pete or Vicky seriously because they'll always lead you astray.


No no no no NO! It's Vicky. Always Vicky. I just tag along and follow behind. She's got a nice arse, you see. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 13, 2005)

You're gonna get *****-slapped when she see's that comment boy!!  :twisted:


----------



## ferny (Jul 13, 2005)

Aye, I'm sure I'll get a blow for it. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Jul 13, 2005)

:lmao: You boys! :lmao:

Of course he always follows behind me... it wouldn't really do much if I was the one following behind now would it?


----------



## ferny (Jul 13, 2005)

You, my dear Vicky, have yet to see me mince along the street in a pair of high-heels me thinks. I can put on quite a wiggle when I want to.
Plus, you could always goose me.


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 13, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Aye, I'm sure I'll get a blow for it.
> 
> :mrgreen:



Have to get past Adrian first.


----------



## ferny (Jul 13, 2005)

You think he wants to give me a blow to? Well, if he's game, I am.


----------



## Meysha (Jul 13, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao: 

Don't worry ian... if pete got up in a pair of high heels, fish nets and a big feather boa I think Age would be first in line to see that.  Along with the rest of TPF. 
But I'm not sure about giving you a blow... he's a little shy i think so he tends to stay away from those sorts of confrontations.

I have no idea what you mean by 'goose me'.


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 13, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Don't worry ian... if pete got up in a pair of high heels, fish nets and a big feather boa I think Age would be first in line to see that.  Along with the rest of TPF.



Little Britain anyone?


----------



## Meysha (Jul 13, 2005)

Bitty!!!!!


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 13, 2005)

Bitty? i've missed something here...


----------



## Meysha (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't you know the tv show Little Britain? Used to be shown on the ABC here. Funny funny british comedy... very strange too.

One skit involved a guy and his finace in situations and then the guy would just say 'bitty'. Everyone would always say... "But you've just had Bitty". He'd say "Bitty!!" (like give me bitty now.)
Bitty ended up being _his_ mother's breast. He'd drink from em... really gross... but oh so funny. You've got to see it.


----------



## Meysha (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.abc.net.au/broadband/comedykitchen/default.htm

ABC does a great "Comedy Kitchen" thing where they put comedy skits and stuff from all different shows on the net (for aussies living over seas... ;-)  ) They usually have a Little Britain segment on there.


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 13, 2005)

hehe, i've seen an epp or 2 of Little Britain - I wet my pants laughing at some of the stuff they did!


----------



## ferny (Jul 13, 2005)

Bitty? 






uke: 





> I have no idea what you mean by 'goose me'.


Sneaks up behindVicky and gently pinches her bum. :blushing:


That's goosing.


----------



## Andrea K (Jul 13, 2005)

congrats artemis!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meysha (Jul 13, 2005)

YAY BITTY!!!!!!!! :cheer:

I betcha dan wants bitty.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 13, 2005)

I wouldnt say no...


----------



## Artemis (Jul 14, 2005)

Man I miss her


----------

